
UCB CS294: Virtual Machines and Managed Runtimes - jssmith
http://www.wolczko.com/CS294/
======
Mindless2112
A short story about Xerox PARC from the Q&A of one of the lectures:
[https://youtu.be/sw7TkkiGVIY?t=7885](https://youtu.be/sw7TkkiGVIY?t=7885)

~~~
narsil
I was curious about the 'nsfw' bit at the end of the lecture as well : )

The Xerox Star was truly ahead of its time.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xerox_Star](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xerox_Star)

~~~
pjmlp
Every time I delve into Xerox PARC documentation about Smalltalk,Interlisp-D
and Mesa/Cedar, it saddens me that it was AT&T culture that got widespread
into the industry, not Xerox's.

------
gamapuna
Folks who have taken this course, can you please share your experience

